# suspension



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

what would u guys recommend for a more performance oriented suspension for the altima

-i want to drop it a bit (1-1.5 inches)
-daily driver 
-stiffer ride
-must be able to clear 2-3 inch deep potholes

or a decent spring shock combo


any help appreciated


----------



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey, I need suspension advice for a '94 Altima too.

Just looking for something better than stock struts.

Thanks.....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can get the kyb gr2's. theyre stock replacement but are valved a little better and tighter. i dont like em personally, but im using them with sprint springs. i should have went with the tockikos. you can check this place out for pricing and ideas... www.southwestautoworks.com 150 for the springs and 65 apiece for the struts. my car rides beautifully in a straight line but hit corners hard or deeper than normal potholes and it bottoms out everytime.


----------



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, I'll check out Southwest's site.........


----------



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

For my '94 Altima, is it necessary to replace the coil springs when replacing the struts? I'm not planning on lowering the car.
Thanks...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no its not. you can use your stock springs no problem.


----------



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

Yo, long time no read.
Loaned my '94 to sister-in-law, she ran it out of water--burnt it up bad 
Had a local shop completely rebuild it. Bored 20K over, new pistons, oversize crank bearings--runs bitchen.
Taking it back for a small oil leak, have him install the new struts.
Whatcha think about using synthetic oil in the new engine?


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

synthetic is always good.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

after break in only. im running it in mine. i started using it at 5k miles. you say they bored it 20 over? how reputable was that shop? thats pretty big for a ka. the cylinder walls are incredibly thin already...


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm on tokico's and sprints right now. the look of the car is totally different. It's possibly lower than 2" though. It's a tad bouncy, but i believe that you can't go that low without having a lil bounce.

if you only want to drop 1.5 inches though, you might be better with eibach springs. there 200+ but they are arguably the best springs for the altima. the ride will be stiffer, but i believe that's what you want. now, if you really wanna go all out, Ground Controls makes coil-overs using the Eibach spring. They'll cost you more than the struts though. It's up to you.

and i'll go ahead and plug southwestautoworks.com too cause that's where i get pretty much all my stuff.

here's a link to their 93-97 altima suspension products.

http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/19nisalsuspr1.html


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *after break in only. im running it in mine. i started using it at 5k miles. you say they bored it 20 over? how reputable was that shop? thats pretty big for a ka. the cylinder walls are incredibly thin already... *


I just broke 5k miles and i'm starting synthetic tomorrow. some guy at work told me that i should go with a blend for the next 3k miles and then switch, but i'm just gonna go for it. just make sure that when you switch, that you don't switch back.

and my block is bored 20 over. the shop is owned by a guy who used to work for richard childress racing doing machine work. i'm pretty sure he's reliable.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well i know nissan sells 4 oem pistons that are all bigger than stock for the ka. but the increments are tiny. what kind of pistons did you go with chuck?


----------



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

Here's the shop that did the work on my Altima...he seemed reputable. http://www.japaneseenginemasters.com/door/

I did notice the temp guage seems to move faster and it warms up quickly, but runs at about 1/3 on guage.
The guy at JEM had talked about punching it possible 40 or 60 over too???
Not sure where he got the new pistons.


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

I got the TopLine rebuild kit. So other than the Toga bearings and the Toga HV oil pump, i guess everything is made by TopLine.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

I have the KYB GR-2 and Eibach set up on all fours. Stiffer and better for handling than Tokicos, imo, but what do I know?  Your suspension should be set up according to what you want the car to do, and the type of driver you are.


----------



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

Had a shop install new struts on my '94 Altima. One of the rear struts is squeaky at the top of the strut. Anyone know what causes this? Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ddireen said:


> Had a shop install new struts on my '94 Altima. One of the rear struts is squeaky at the top of the strut. Anyone know what causes this? Thanks


did they replace the bearing at the top of the strut mount? when that goes, it makes noises too. otherwise, they may not have used the rubber that encases the springs.


----------



## ddireen (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks for the replies (distributor advice too).
Bought the Gas_Ryder struts at Autozone, had them installed by JEM. I'm sure he didn't buy any additional parts, not sure what happened with the noisy rear strut. Thought he did consciencous work.
Time to go back to doing my own work.


----------

